# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Si të shtoni/lidheni me 'Albasoul' nëpërmjet mIRC-it tuaj!

## ClaY_MorE

*Si të shtoj serverin në mIRC-in tim?*

Kur shkarkohet një mIRC i ri, nuk e përmban serverin e *Albasoul Network* edhe kjo sjell që shumë persona të mos hynë në chat nëpërmjet mIRC ose pothuajse fare. _Ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara më poshtë sesi të shtoni serverin e Albasoul Network në mIRC-it tuaj._


*1 - Hap mIRC-in dhe shkoni tek mIRC Options*
Hap mIRC-in dhe  shtypni ikonën e dytë.
*2 - Zgjidhni Servers tek mIRC Options*
Pasi të hapet një dritare e re tek menuja në të majtë zgjidhni *Connect » Servers*.
*3 - Lista e serverave, mIRC Options*
Shtypni mbi butonin *Add* për të shtuar serverin.
*4 - Shkruani të dhënat e serverit*
_Vendosni këto informacione:_

```

Description: Albasoul Network
IRC Server:  Irc.Albasoul.Com
Ports:       6667
Group:       Albasoul Network 



```

Më pas shtypni përsëri butonin *Add*
*5 -  Kompleto shtimin e serverit*
Duhet patjetër të shtypni butonin *OK* pasi të keni shtuar serverin, në të kundërt nuk do të ruhet asgjë.

*Ps:* Listën me servera të tjerë (jo shqiptarë), nëse nuk ju duhen mund ti fshini.

Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhin e mëposhtëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të shtoj dhomën #Shqipëria në mIRC-in tim?*

Ashtu si serveri edhe dhoma *#Shqipëria* nuk ndodhet në listën e dhomave. _Ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara më poshtë sesi të shtoni dhomën #Shqipëria apo dhoma të ndryshme në mIRC-in tuaj._


*1 - Hap mIRC-in dhe shkoni tek mIRC Favorites*
Hap mIRC-in dhe  shtypni ikonën e tretë.
*2 - Lista e dhomave, mIRC Favorites*
Pasi të hapet një dritare e re shtypni mbi butonin *Add* për të shtuar dhomën.
*3 - Shto një dhomë të re*
Shkruani emrin e dhomës *#Shqipëria* apo dhomës të cilën doni të shtoni.
*4 - Kompleto shtimin e dhomës*
Duhet patjetër të shtypni butonin *OK* pasi të keni shkruar dhomën, në të kundërt dhoma nuk do të shtohet tek lista.

_Ps: Listën e dhomave, nëse nuk ju duhen mund ti fshini._

Për më tepër ndiqni udhëzimet e treguara në imazhin e mëposhtëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të lidhem në chat nëpërmjet mIRC-it tim?*

*Mënyra e parë - serveri është në listë*

Ndiqni të njëjtëm procedurë që ndoqët për shtimin e serverit në mIRC dhe shtypni mbi serverin. Në vend të butonit *Add* duhet të shtypni butonin *Select » Conect to Server*. 

Ose shkurt, shtypni tek *File » Recent Servers* dhe të zgjidhni *Albasoul Network!*
*Mënyra e dytë - serveri nuk është në listë* 

Hapni mIRC-in, shkruani */server irc.albasoul.com* dhe shtypni butonin *ENTER*, ju duhet të prisni sa të kryhet lidhja!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të futem në dhomën #Shqipëria?*

*Mënyra e parë - dhoma është në listë* 
Shtypni tek ikona e dytë *mIRC Favorites* dhe zgjidhni dhomën *#Shqipëria*, bëni një shtypje të dyfishtë mbi dhomën ose shtypni butonin *Join* dhe menjëherë do të futeni në dhomë.

Ose shkurt, shkoni tek *Favorites* dhe shtypni tek dhoma *#Shqipëria*, automatikisht do të futeni në dhomë.
*Mënyra e dytë - dhoma nuk është në listë* 
Pasi të jeni lidhur me serverin shkruani */join #Shqipëria* të shtypni butonin *ENTER* dhe menjëherë ju do të futeni në dhomë!

----------


## LeticiaN

Un dua te hap chatin, dje mu hap sot nuk hapet!!!

----------

